# Second floor apartment second egress required



## lcrab (Dec 22, 2021)

We added a second floor apartment to our existing detached 2 car garage.  It is about 790 s.f.  We have 2 entrances; one from outside and one from inside the garage.  The town wants us to add another egress from the second floor.  I am looking for an exception to this requirement,  I found somewhere that an addition to an existing building would be an exception but the town will not accept this unless I can prove in writing.  I also found somewhere that an exception would be if there was less than 75 feet to the one egress.  We only have about 40 feet frontage. I cannot seem to find that information again.  This is in Massachusetts.  Any help would be welcomed!  Thank you for allowing me to vent.


----------



## my250r11 (Dec 22, 2021)

lcrab said:


> to add another egress


More than likely they are requesting an EERO from the bedroom but without more info this is hard to say. As the NEW ADDED second floor is new then it would mostly likely be required to meet NEW CONSTRUCTION. The addition is new not existing. This is how most AHJ's look at it.


----------



## e hilton (Dec 22, 2021)

A 2 car garage is about 500 sf … how did the apartment get to 790 sf?


----------



## TheCommish (Dec 22, 2021)

e hilton said:


> A 2 car garage is about 500 sf … how did the apartment get to 790 sf?


24x24 = 576 typical garage in this part of the coutry 28x28 = 784 not unusual in my town


----------



## Rick18071 (Dec 23, 2021)

I don't know about MA codes but the IRC only requires 1 means of egress for a single family home but it can't be through a garage but it can be through an exterior stairway.
Ask for what section and code requires this then we could help you better.


----------



## tbz (Dec 23, 2021)

Welcome Icrab,

I agree with post #2, they are looking for compliance with EERO from sleeping areas,

The exit through the garage is not allowed to be used to meet egress requirements, so treat it as not being there.

I will assume for this conversation that the exterior entrance meets the requirements for the main Means of Egress, this leaves you with the secondary exits also known as the Emergency Escape and Rescue Openings.  These are as simple as correctly sized windows.

This link will help you understand the requirements better.

Section R310: https://codes.iccsafe.org/content/I...ilding-planning#IRC2015P3_Pt03_Ch03_SecR310.1

Also, the next section of the code R311 will explain the requirements the main entrance and exit must meet, and also explain what does not qualify.


----------



## bill1952 (Dec 23, 2021)

e hilton said:


> A 2 car garage is about 500 sf … how did the apartment get to 790 sf?


In the era of everyone having a full size pickup, 24 x 24 is not very useful and out of date.   I'm building a 28 x 32 detached garage (and biggest car is only an Outback).


----------

